# Individual Color



## Matthorton09 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello all. I’m new to the board but wanted to get opinions on 2021 M2c options.

I’ve heard that getting an individual color is pretty difficult. But I like the CS colors better than the comp colors. Has anyone been able to get an M2C with an individual color scheme? Thanks.


----------



## annamia950 (Oct 20, 2021)

Where are the color pallets are they available that we choose?


----------



## Breezytint (Jan 10, 2022)

Frozen grey is nice


----------

